# [RISOLTO] Nano impazzito

## devi

Quando da terminale apro un file con nano me lo visualizza ma quando premo qualsiasi tasto (Freccia su, frccia giù, frecce direzionali ecc.) escono delle scritte incomprensibili, come se ci fosse un bug nell'editor:

```

 "kpdown" and btw meta was 0 (menus 1 = 3329)

                                             get_key_buffer(): key_buffer_len = 1

 parse_kbinput(): kbinput = 338, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = TRUE, escapes = 0, byte_digits = 0, retval = 338

                              get_shortcut(): kbinput = 338, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = TRUE

              matched seq "kpdown" and btw meta was 0 (menus 1 = 3329)

                                                                      get_key_buffer(): key_buffer_len = 1

                          parse_kbinput(): kbinput = 338, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = TRUE, escapes = 0, byte_digits = 0, retval = 338

                                                       get_shortcut(): kbinput = 338, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = TRUE

                                       matched seq "kpdown" and btw meta was 0 (menus 1 = 3329)

               get_key_buffer(): key_buffer_len = 1

                                                   parse_kbinput(): kbinput = 338, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = TRUE, escapes = 0, byte_digits = 0, retval = 338

get_shortcut(): kbinput = 338, meta_key = FALSE, func_key = TRUE

                                                                matched seq "kpdown" and btw meta was 0 (menus 1 = 3329)

```

Ho provato ad installarlo nuovamente con 

```
emerge -av nano 
```

 ma il problema persiste.

Suggerimenti?Last edited by devi on Tue Feb 16, 2010 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Vuoi farmi credere che hai tutto il sistema con la USE debug attiva ? Se ce l'hai anche su nano, ricompilalo settandola come -debug (almeno per nano).

Questo non è un bug, ma è considerato il giusto comportamento per alcune applicazioni ncurses.

----------

## devi

Ho controllato make.conf e la flag debug è impostata su "-debug" comunque ora provo a fare come suggerito

----------

## devi

Era come dicevi te: ho risolto dando da terminale: 

```
USE="-debug" emerge -av nano
```

----------

